
Why there's no Rails Inc - tim
http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/6-why-theres-no-rails-inc
======
tx
So... he's basically saying that "there is no Rails Inc" because of two
reasons:

1\. If he does go full time Rails, it's not going to be the "best". 2\. If he
does it, it will be "unfair" to competitors.

In my opinion it's a bunch of BS. Because there is already "Rails Inc" and
it's called 37 signals. Rails is their most valuable product. They _are_
making money on it, riding all the positive Rails PR, promoting the hell out
of their relatively weak offerings (basecamp, ta-da lists). Very similar to
how Joel makes money on his "Joel on Software" blog.

~~~
hello_moto
Nope, it's called Pragmatic Programmers, LLC

Have you seen pragmaticstudio.com?

Have you seen all the Ruby/Rails books sold by Prag? I'm sure those are heavy
hitters compare to some random authors by O'Reilly. I'm sure O'Reilly is
bitter that he can't be the ONE in Rails book publishing

Sure there are many "consultants". On the other hand, I'm sure people would
prefer to hire consultants from Pragmatic Programmers or those Rails authors
that published books under Prag Prog.

I don't think it's a fair playing field since PragProg is the Rails Inc. if
you watch it carefully.

~~~
jamiequint
Except they don't do consulting, there are only 2 of them, and running
Pragmatic Studios is their full time job. The point is moot anyway, there is
way more Rails work floating around right now then could go to a select group
of 50 (ish) people.

~~~
hello_moto
I'm sure they do whenever they have time. Plus the people affiliated with
Pragmatic people are the ones who do the consulting. Either way it looks Rail
Inc. enough to me. Just a matter of the number of people available to do the
consulting projects.

~~~
jamiequint
Maybe 50 people in the world associated with Pragmatic Studio, yet there 1600
people at RailsConf, most of who work with Rails full time. Sorry, that
argument just doesn't cut it.

------
sudhirc
"The best frameworks are in my opinion extracted, not envisioned. And the best
way to extract is first to actually do."

so true

